# Steam In Home Streaming Frage



## noxXx (23. Mai 2014)

Hi liebe Community,

ich habe gestern mal Steam In Home Streaming getestet. Als Host kam dabei mein per GBit angeschlossener Rechner zum Einsatz (Win 7), als Client ebenso GBit und Win7 - nur schwächere Hardware. Der Aufbau lässt sich wie folgt skizzieren:

Zock-PC <-> Kabel <-> Wandsteckdose <-> Kabel durch die Wand ins Wohnzimmer <-> Wandsteckdose <-> Kabel <-> TP-Link TL-WR1043ND GBit Router <-> Kabel <-> Client-PC

In 1080p hatte ich dabei ein Inputlag von 50ms, bei 720p 35ms, was erstens immernoch zu hoch war und zweitens extrem verwaschen aussieht. Mein Ziel ist es, Fifa 14 ins Wohnzimmer auf den Fernseher (verbunden mit Client PC) zu streamen. Vielleicht auch mal ein NFS, War Thunder oder so.

Würde sich eine Investition in eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte für meinen Zocker-PC - z.B. diese hier http://www.amazon.de/InLine-51125K-...&qid=1400860496&sr=8-4&keywords=pcie+gbit+lan - lohnen? Dann würde ich mein Laptop direkt mit dem PC verbinden und die Internetverbindung teilen, so dass ich mich am Laptop in Steam einloggen kann. Das sollte dann so aussehen:

Zock-PC <-> Kabel <-> Wandsteckdose <-> Kabel durch  die Wand ins Wohnzimmer <-> Wandsteckdose <-> Kabel  <-> Laptop

Es würde also der Router wegfallen. Bringt das was für den Inputlag?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein PC mit zwei Lan Buchsen und kann mir da Auskunft geben?

MFG noxXx


----------



## Kotor (23. Mai 2014)

noxXx schrieb:


> Würde sich eine Investition in eine zusätzliche Netzwerkkarte für meinen Zocker-PC - z.B. diese hier http://www.amazon.de/InLine-51125K-...&qid=1400860496&sr=8-4&keywords=pcie+gbit+lan - lohnen? Dann würde ich mein Laptop direkt mit dem PC verbinden und die Internetverbindung teilen, so dass ich mich am Laptop in Steam einloggen kann.


 
Hi,

Nein - das glaube ich nicht. 

Ist mit einer Wandsteckdose ein PowerLAN Adapter über Strom gemeint ? 

Die direkte LAN Verbindung wäre natürlich optimal.
Kannst kein Kabel hinter deinen Sockelleisten ins Nebenzimmer verlegen ?

Ich empfinde WLAN sogar besser als PowerLAN über das Stromnetz.
Bis dato habe ich aber nur Age of Empires /AOM Steam In-House Stream laufen gehabt. 
Origin in Steam und Fifa14 ist leider jedesmal gecrashed.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (23. Mai 2014)

is das mittlerweile frei verfuegbar?
wueder da gern auch mal mittesten


----------



## noxXx (23. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ja ist normales LAN Kabel, kein Power Zeugs. Und wie gesagt, 1GBit. Bisher habe ich auch Fifa 14 nicht getestet, aber World of Tanks lief - wenn man vom Inputlag absieht. Wobei es bei WoT nicht so sehr zum Tragen kommt. Gibt übrigens ein netten Trick, wie man auch Filme etc streamen kann: Einfach WoT oder War Thunder starten, auf einen Link im Launcher drücken. Dann öffnet sich der Browser und man kann ihn minimeren und ist am Desktop, kann alles machen wie z.B. in TeamViewer auch - nur schneller und in besserer Qualität 

Die Frage wäre halt, wo das Inputlag herkommt, ob es wirklich am Router liegt oder doch an etwas anderem. Als Sicherheitslösung verwenden wir KIS 2014, habe ich aber auch testweise komplett deaktiviert hat nix gebracht.

Und ja, ist jetzt für alle verfügbar.


----------



## guidoevo (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
wollte keinen neuen Thread öffnen daher hier mein Problem.

Am Streaming-Rechner keine Audioausgabe.

Folgendes Szenario:

Host-Rechner: I5-2500K, HD7870 2GB, 8GB RAM.

Streaming Rechner (Wohnzimmer): FX8320, HD7870 2GB, 8GB RAM, mit HDMI an LED-TV. Beide Rechner haben eine Xonar DG Soundkarte und an beiden Rechner ist ein Logitech Z623 Lautsprechersystem angeschlossen.

Beide Rechner über Fritzbox 7360 verbunden (Gigabit-Lan), Spiele werden einwandfrei gestreamt aber der Ton fehlt. Der Ton läuft nur am Host-Rechner. Vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?

Gerade mal vom Streaming-Rechner zum Host-Rechner ein Spiel gestartet (Shogun2) und da habe ich keine Probleme, beide Lautsprechersysteme werfen den Sound aus. Nur wenn ich wieder vom Streaming-Rechner ''Napoleon Total War'' (was auf dem Host gespeichert ist) starte habe ich keinen Sound, seltsam....


----------

